# Customers Calling on ALL Double Deliveries (Dash)



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

What is up with this?

Dash wants to add a delivery "along my route," and offers me ten dollars extra. Yay, I think. Accept, and then the customer calls me right about the end of my first drop and asks me where I think I'm going and where the f I am.

Does Dash not notify them that they added an order to my route?

Are they not told that this might happen when you pay 99 cents for a delivery?

No way my rating will survive the multi-stop deliveries. Hate to turn them down but...they need to fix their damn app.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

doggerel said:


> What is up with this?
> 
> Dash wants to add a delivery "along my route," and offers me ten dollars extra. Yay, I think. Accept, and then the customer calls me right about the end of my first drop and asks me where I think I'm going and where the f I am.
> 
> ...


They don't let the customers know. It's happened to me a few times.

Of course if you also accept a Grubhub or uber eats order while doing a doordash order then the doordash customer will certainly not know.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I've only had one customer question me when they noticed my route to them seemed a bit strange. 

I just told her that there are times when I've had 4 orders from 4 different restaurants at the same time when DD stacks multiple orders on me. 

It hasn't killed my ratings but doesn't do my on time delivery stat any favors. ☺

And no way would DD tell customers their food might be in your car for an hour if they keep stacking orders on you. 

Hell, many customers probably think we're sitting right outside the place they order from just waiting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doggerel said:


> What is up with this?
> 
> Dash wants to add a delivery "along my route," and offers me ten dollars extra. Yay, I think. Accept, and then the customer calls me right about the end of my first drop and asks me where I think I'm going and where the f I am.
> 
> ...


Rating & Promotions B.S.
Do not mix.

THESE COMPANIES PROVIDE FALSE SENSE OF " "EMPOWERMENT" TO CONSUMERS
AT YOUR EXPENSE !


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

They don’t tell you... I order while I was away... originally estimate delivery was 20 minutes.... my coworker order her own at the same time... her came right away. My was gonna take over 40-1hour because they send my driver with another delivery to the opposite where I lived. After waiting 40 minutes I called support and cancel... my coworker got hers in 15-20 minutes. We order from the same place.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

WAHN said:


> I've only had one customer question me when they noticed my route to them seemed a bit strange.
> 
> I just told her that there are times when I've had 4 orders from 4 different restaurants at the same time when DD stacks multiple orders on me.
> 
> ...


I've had it happen twice while double dipping. I simply return texted "You're not the only person who orders food on Friday night."

I so wanted to explain to them that the biggest tip gets delivered first, but they were both all meek and humble when I actually delivered their food. Hopefully, they spent the rest of the evening wondering if I'd spit in their food.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Rating & Promotions B.S.
> Do not mix.
> 
> THESE COMPANIES PROVIDE FALSE SENSE OF " "EMPOWERMENT" TO CONSUMERS
> AT YOUR EXPENSE !


Could not have said better. They give these customers too many rights such as tracking our every move and the ability to question everything giving the driver no privacy.

I no longer accept multiple orders. In this day and age when customers are paranoid about their food being tampered with Doordash should at least have the decency to inform the customer the driver is doing multiple stops so it doesn't look like we made a pit stop on the side of the road somewhere with their food in our possession. The final straw was customer calling to tell me I'm going the wrong way. If anyone doesn't think it affects your rating to some degree your wrong. Usually the stacked orders turn out to be a major headache anyway with some kind of delay just to make matters even worse. Only person that benefits is Doordash.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Could not have said better. They give these customers too many rights such as tracking our every move and the ability to question everything giving the driver no privacy.
> 
> I no longer accept multiple orders. In this day and age when customers are paranoid about their food being tampered with Doordash should at least have the decency to inform the customer the driver is doing multiple stops so it doesn't look like we made a pit stop on the side of the road somewhere with their food in our possession. The final straw was customer calling to tell me I'm going the wrong way. If anyone doesn't think it affects your rating to some degree your wrong. Usually the stacked orders turn out to be a major headache anyway with some kind of delay just to make matters even worse. Only person that benefits is Doordash.


Customer should pay Premium for Direct Delivery.
Otherwise
Expect Sandwich Pool.

When i get loaded with 5 pizza deliveries at once
Tippers get fed first.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

They do pay a premium. That’s why I won’t do them. Especially if it means going to two different restaurants. That second delivery would probably pay $6.87 by itself, but they want you to do for an extra $5.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> That second delivery would probably pay $6.87 by itself, but they want you to do for an extra $5.


At least it's not $4 like here. I started declining those though. So, now all I get is $6 minimum.

TBH, I'd do it for $4 if it was from the same restaurant as long as it's on the way to the first cx. I always thought that's how it worked, cause even the app says so. But nope. So now, I'm on the ? out to see if that 2nd cx is going to be around the same area. If so, I'll do them. Otherwise, ?.

Something else, I need to start paying attention to is deliver by time. I'll get it in muscle memory eventuality.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

doggerel said:


> What is up with this?
> 
> Dash wants to add a delivery "along my route," and offers me ten dollars extra. Yay, I think. Accept, and then the customer calls me right about the end of my first drop and asks me where I think I'm going and where the f I am.
> 
> ...


I've been getting a lot of them lately and find 2 issues with them.

The first is like you said people see you going the opposite direction from their house and call. That has happened twice to me and once I got 1* for it. The customer was really pissed their order was delayed.

The bigger issue for me though is the sequence they have for you is NOT the most efficient in many cases. At least the app lets you re-arrange the order though. On most of them I re arrange the flow to make it better and can get more of them on time. If I was in an area I didn't know well though I'd be screwed.

They can definitely have an affect on your ratings but I still take them anyway. For me money trumps ratings and the occasional angry customer.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Hell, many customers probably think we're sitting right outside the place they order from just waiting.


Haha! Of course they do. Just like when they order U/L, they think we were waiting for their call with the car in gear and foot on the brake. Cracks me up when they text me 20 seconds after ordering, "You coming or what??". I do my very best to shuffle those ones.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> At least it's not $4 like here. I started declining those though. So, now all I get is $6 minimum.
> 
> TBH, I'd do it for $4 if it was from the same restaurant as long as it's on the way to the first cx. I always thought that's how it worked, cause even the app says so. But nope. So now, I'm on the ? out to see if that 2nd cx is going to be around the same area. If so, I'll do them. Otherwise, ?.
> 
> Something else, I need to start paying attention to is deliver by time. I'll get it in muscle memory eventuality.


I'll correct myself. I'll do two chipotle orders IF they're going in the same direction and during crazy busy lunch. That's a big if..


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I've been getting a lot of them lately and find 2 issues with them.
> 
> The first is like you said people see you going the opposite direction from their house and call. That has happened twice to me and once I got 1* for it. The customer was really pissed their order was delayed.
> 
> ...


Unless it's really out of the way, I ALWAYS deliver the highest tip first, even when it was the "stacked" order.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Unless it's really out of the way, I ALWAYS deliver the highest tip first, even when it was the "stacked" order.


Doordash doesn't tell you the tip until after delivery.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Doordash doesn't tell you the tip until after delivery.


THIS!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

part-timer said:


> THIS!


Neither does UE, but once you've done it for a while, you develop a sense of intuition.

1) $75 PF Chaings order

2) Big Mac Value Meal.

Take a WAG which ones going to tip (75% of the time)


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Neither does UE, but once you've done it for a while, you develop a sense of intuition.
> 
> 1) $75 PF Chaings order
> 
> ...


Are you getting the total amount information before you accept the order? That would not work on Doordash but you could still use the same common sense approach. An 8 item Applebee's order will probably tip more than a 2 item Burger King order.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Are you getting the total amount information before you accept the order? That would not work on Doordash but you could still use the same common sense approach. An 8 item Applebee's order will probably tip more than a 2 item Burger King order.


I accepted an order for 7 items, thinking I'd get a nice tip. It was 3 bags full. But I only got the guaranteed amount of like $6.87. It was a stacked order, so no harm no foul, since I was already at the restaurant and the cx was on the way...they were the way actually.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I accepted an order for 7 items, thinking I'd get a nice tip. It was 3 bags full. But I only got the guaranteed amount of like $6.87. It was a stacked order, so no harm no foul, since I was already at the restaurant and the cx was on the way...they were the way actually.


Unfortunately in the food delivery business nothing is guaranteed but for the most part your gut instinct will guide you in the right direction. A 1 item Chipotle or 2 item Burger King order in my area is pretty much a guaranteed no tip or $1 tip at best.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

doggerel said:


> What is up with this?
> 
> Dash wants to add a delivery "along my route," and offers me ten dollars extra. Yay, I think. Accept, and then the customer calls me right about the end of my first drop and asks me where I think I'm going and where the f I am.
> 
> ...


Better double check to make sure that you're actually receiving the extra $10. I had the same thing happen; new order popped up showing $14+ if I just added it to my route. "Cool!"

Little did I know at the time that it wasn't fourteen dollars for this single order. It was actually an additional $3 that they added to the initial $11.75 order I was en route to pick up. When I accepted the 2nd order I (incorrectly) believed I would receive $11.75 for the first order and $14+ for the second.

These add ons work like Lyft shared rides. They don't pay you the full fare for each of the individuals in your car who have different drop offs.

I should have turned down the second order as $3 didn't cover the time, gas and energy of making the delivery.


----------

